# I've made the plunge to Natural Instinct



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I've read with great interest all the threads I could find on a Barf diet and Natural Insticts.

Millie has been struggling to enjoy her kibble food, she's ok with it for the few days and then really doesn't seem to enjoy it, eating it out of necessity.

The raw diet seems to make so much sense, so today I phoned up Natural Instincts. Its been said before, but they really were ever so helpful. With the age and weight of Millie they easily calculated how much food she will need & how often. They were so knowledgeble, not just on the raw food required, but about the treats to give, fur care, teeth care and anal glands. They said I can phone back at any time for advice and to check in to make sure Millie is gaining weight correctly, as she is still a puppy.

The food will arrive tomorrow and although frozen, will be left on the doorstep if necessary and will keep frozen in their special packaging.

I feel really confident about swapping over and am looking forward to seeing Millie enjoy her food.  I hope it works as this will be the third time I've changed her food.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm sure it will work out well for you and millie. They are always helpful and knowledgeable - that's why I'm comfortable with recommending them. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Julie, I'll be interested to hear if Millie enjoys NI more than her usual food. Maisie is not a great eater - goes up to her bowl takes a sniff then wanders off. I've changed 2 or 3 times over the past couple of years but haven't found anything she really wants to eat.

The only thing that helped was having another dog to stay who wolfed down her food, and amazingly, Maisie copied. But the other dog went home and Maisie is back to indifference.

I've been reading the Barf threads with interest. Look forward to hearing how it goes. Maybe I will give them a call too.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo was a reluctant eater as well and only ate her kibble out of necessity. She thoroughly enjoys her NI, hope all goes well with the switch over.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Helen, you have been a mine of inspiration and information.

Sue, I'll keep you posted. I ran it past my husband and even he was impressed with how straight forward it all seemed. He had to look after Millie this weekend and he was concerned about her indifference to her food.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

just found a vidio on at a natural instinkct factory/shop

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgN73raIUQs


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Julie - I'll be interested to hear about and inspect Millie's poos  to see if they really are odourless. As we've discussed I've not been keen on the idea of wet food and as Lolly seems to be gaining loads of weight  and enjoying her kibble not too worried about changing but the more solid, less frequent and odourless poos is a desirable plus point for it!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I hope she adapts to it well and loves it! Please keep us updated, I am very interested in this subject  xx


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm on the verge of placing an order so will be watching this thread with interest - my Poppy is exactly the same with her kibble (Royal Canin), but she does seem to be doing well on it, so I don't know


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol i think this forum is almost compleatly raw converted or going that wy anyway lol


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George is definitely going onto Natural Instinct when we get him. Only decision is do we do it gradually or straight away? Love the video , also what about bones when do I feed them as a pup


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

curt3007 said:


> George is definitely going onto Natural Instinct when we get him. Only decision is do we do it gradually or straight away? Love the video , also what about bones when do I feed them as a pup


Not sure you would do it gradually if he is being fed kibble as you would be mixing raw and grain based kibble which gets digested in different ways at a different rate which could cause stomach problems. Keep him on the breeders food for a week until he settles then switch.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

kendal said:


> lol i think this forum is almost compleatly raw converted or going that wy anyway lol


We'll end up with cockapoos being the healthiest and longest-lived breed in the world!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

kendal said:


> lol i think this forum is almost compleatly raw converted or going that wy anyway lol


Well you guys have totally convinced us - we'll definitely be feeding our new pup Orijen and NI without question


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I switched Obi to Orijen and he's not that bothered about it so I'm desperate to switch to NI too but I need to sort the freezer situation out first. Will watch with interest to hear about the poo!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Well this morning I was out poo-picking the mum's paddock and noted again that several of them were selecting blades of grass to eat - so as I had naturally upped their overall raw carcass feed I went and had a look in the fridge and larder.

I found:

4 x large broccoli heads
1 whole white cabbage
6 x carrots
2 x raw eggs
15 x hard boiled eggs
1/4 slab of mature cheddar cheese
one cooked chicken leg (which I took all the meat off and binned the bones )
8 x Cox Apples

I gently steamed the veg and apples and whisked everything together and served warm :










.........and they loved it !!!........a JD BARF'ette snack.


The point here is that IF anyone wants to go the pure BARF route (other than NI and/or Orijen) - then you are able to adjust the mix - and I will openly admit I'm a sucker for Tesco's "reduced for quick sale" shelves at around 6:30pm daily - and our dogs get lovely surprises depending on what I can pick-up !!!!!!!..............You should have seen the looks I got when I once filled the trolley up with about 20 bags of parsnips; 20 bags of carrots; 10 cauliflowers; a box of broccoli; a box of apples; a tray of "greens" and 10 packs of heart and liver - the whole lot came in at around £5 !!! I felt so happy that I even went and splashed out on 60 eggs too !..........it was a veritable banquet that evening !!.......................................................luckily there were no naked flames out at about 6am the following morning as I cut my way through the "smog" to let the girls out into the paddock !!!!!!!!

Stephen xx

PS: Please note that anyone going the Orijen kibble route for their pups (as we do for all of ours - plus each pup leaves with a 400g sample in the "Puppy Pack") - then it is advisable to make sure you change from "Puppy" to the "Adult" version at the advised age/size.
I believe that the ingredients are specifically changed to suit the age/ size of your dog.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

kendal said:


> just found a vidio on at a natural instinkct factory/shop
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgN73raIUQs


OMG this video made me laugh,loved the music choice ha ha


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Well this morning I was out poo-picking the mum's paddock and noted again that several of them were selecting blades of grass to eat - so as I had naturally upped their overall raw carcass feed I went and had a look in the fridge and larder.
> 
> I found:
> 
> ...


Love this picture ,and the fact one of the dogs is searching for seconds in the bucket ha ha


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Hi. We definitely going to keep our new arrival off the grain and transfer from Orijen to NI at appropriate time. 
Also had some great news from our vet that our existing dog, Jess who we nearly lost 6 months ago due to acute pancreatitis, her latest bloods are great and looksike the pancreatitis is under control. Best news I've had in a long time. So our vet has spoken to NI and checked out the NI levels for fat protein and she's happy for Jess to go over to it as well. 
NI are going to give us a programme to transfer her and she'll have to have a mix of chicken and tripe to keep down the fat content. 

Jess' existing vet prescribed food runs out soon so will be going to their Camberley shop to get stocked up in the next couple of weeks. 

I'm pleased as don't like idea of a cooked grain based food for one dog and a NI barf for the other. It's also nice to think puppy will never have grains.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

That's great Gemma. Sounds like you've found a good vet there to take the trouble to do their research and to be open to new ideas. I'm sure that both dogs will do great on NI. let us know how they get on.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok, first day of new diet. Hope this is not too boring, but I'll give a blow by blow account over the next week or so.

Courier man delivered the box early afternoon, he rang the door bell and a did a runner, which makes a nice change from all the other parcels I have to sign for. I ordered a months supply of food, which equals 7 1kg tubs (more on that in a mo). The box size was 40x30x30 and inside the box is a polystyrene box containing all the lovely frozen food - no trace of defrosting 

I kept one tub out to defrost as NI recommended that I feed nearly room temperature food to start with, until Millie is used to the food and maybe then offer semi-frozen if she likes it and give a change of texture.

The other 6 tubs, which look like small ice cream tubs, fitted very nicely into one of my standard freezer drawers (600mm wide). There would even be room for two more tubs if I wished. (All my other frozen stuff is squashed into the other 3 drawers!).

It took about 3-4 hrs to defrost the food. I turned it out onto a plate and cut it into 4 equal sizes. Then, me being me, weighed them to see if they were all equal to 250g each. Low and behold, one was 300g and one was 250g - just goes to show. I was surprised at how big one daily portion was. Way more food than Millie is used to grazing on.

Whilst it was still defrosting, I flew to the shops and bought 4 cheap tupperware tubs to divi the food into and keep in the fridge for the next 4 days. Having rebalanced the food to 4 equal measures of 250g, I put one daily portion in each tupperware pot and cut it in half. Not really for my benefit, but in case I need to instruct someone else in the house to feed the dog, it should hopefully be a no brainer for them to see how much food to give.

I gave Millie her first portion at 3.30pm, I couldn't wait for the later feed time, I was too keen to see how she responded to the food 

She ate it slowly like she was savouring each mouthful. Uncertain whether this really was her food! She kept looking at me as if to say, are you sure. It was a huge portion, or so it seemed, but she ate the lot in 9 minutes.

The four tuppaware tubs are in the fridge. The plates and knife I used have been rinsed in the sink and put in the dishwasher.

I'm thrilled Millie has eaten her first bowl full of food and I'm sure Millie seems very satisfied. 

Oh, almost forgot. The food itself resembles pork sausage meat (it was chicken and turkey meat by the way, no pork in sight).

I'll report on the poo, when one appears. I have been warned that they may be a bit slimy to start with as the anal gland needs emptying again.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds great Julie, not a surprise that Millie enjoyed her dinner...Mables is gone in seconds no savouring there she is such a greedy girl. Nice to see after them having to be almost encouaged to eat, Im sure Millie will be helping to convert those who are toying with the change. x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> I'm thrilled Millie has eaten her first bowl full of food and I'm sure Millie seems very satisfied.


That's great to hear she enjoyed her first taste if NI, that sounds a success. Hope she continues to like it.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Julie. I am going to take the plunge too and place an order. Poppy is 17 weeks, and I'm currently feeding her 3 times a day (although she does seem to graze on and off). When did you move to 2 meals a day? Also, are you planning to give an other treats/snacks along with the 2 x 125g meals? Do you know what Millie weighs? Sorry - far too many questions!!!


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Holly loves her NI diet. She eats to very quickly, little piggy! I also weigh her food to make sure I'm not over feeding her. In addition today she tucked into a pigs ear which she loves and I made liver cake for her as a treat. I wont be feeding her anything but raw as she is more than happy. Tomorrow I am off to the butchers for bones which I'm hoping will help her not feel so lonely in her crate.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I read some where Liz that bone chewing soothed a pup and was comforting almost like sucking a dummy x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

They do seem to almost go into a trance when they're eating bones - they totally focus on them.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Bone chewing can be good for teeth and teething - and also a plaything for both young and old - as well as a "relaxing toy" for some older more naturally lively dogs (of any breed)........though normally for when in the garden !

Never too small - always go a bit bigger than you initially think - or ask a butcher as most have supplied bones to dog owners !

If you get fresh bones - give one or two as toys - and smash open another one or two - as fresh marrowbone is such a treat for any dog ! (though bin the smashed bones - they can be sharp).

Stephen x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> I went and had a look in the fridge and larder.
> 
> I found:
> 
> ...


So the egg rolls for lunch and homemade coleslaw, chicken gratin and apple crumble that Julia had planned for dinner got whisked up and fed to the dogs


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Michelle - Millie is 5 1/2 months (22 weeks) old. She was given Royal Canin from the breeder, but she never seemed to enjoy it. I thought it was the shape of the kibble and the vet gave me Science Plan which she realy enjoyed for about a week, then went off of it. After that I swapped to Arden Grange as it seems to have more protein/meat in it and again she really enjoyed it for a week or two only.

I've had Millie for 13 weeks and since I've had her she's had her anal gland emptied 3 times as she kept scooting on her bum. I was talking to Janet (Flounder_1) about food and it got me thinking about her diet again. Millie just didn't seem to enjoy her food and I had to conclude that it was simply kibble that was the problem.

When Millie was 13 weeks old I was at a food fair and one of the stall holders was talking about the Barf diet to me, but at that point I hadn't heard about it. But the seed was sown. I spent the whole of last week thoroughly reading about the Barf diet/raw diet, here and on other sites. It just seemed to make so much sense. 

I weighed Millie and then spoke to NI, who were very helpful on calculating the amount of food needed for her age and weight. It really was that simple. She weights 6.3kg. They suggested that it was time I switched her to two feeds a day as she's nearly 6 months old.

They also said to cut out all biscuit treats and that I should use human food ie cooked chicken, sausage, carrot, apple as treats. I've also got some dried liver treats. I also give her hide chews, at the moment she's thoroughly enjoying a cows ear Although I want to give her bones as a treat NI said to wait a little while until she is fully happy on the food I'm giving her.

I'm a little confused (perhaps JD or Dylanmum can help here) but they said dont give weight bearing bones and no pork either. I would have thought a nice big beef bone would be good

I meal down, hundreds more to go


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks, that's all really useful. I am going to call NI to find out more. Will have to weigh Maisie just in case she's grown (!). At last weigh in she was 5.3kg and is 2 yrs old.

They don't seem to love the kibble. Maisie takes a mouthful of say 5 or 6 little biscuits, spits them out on the kitchen floor, then slowly eats each one individually. My husband thinks its extraordinary as he has always had labs before who wolf their food down in one!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

MillieDog said:


> They also said to cut out all biscuit treats and that I should use human food ie cooked chicken, sausage, carrot, apple as treats. I've also got some dried liver treats. I also give her hide chews, at the moment she's thoroughly enjoying a cows ear Although I want to give her bones as a treat NI said to wait a little while until she is fully happy on the food I'm giving her.
> 
> I'm a little confused (perhaps JD or Dylanmum can help here) but they said dont give weight bearing bones and no pork either. I would have thought a nice big beef bone would be good
> 
> I meal down, hundreds more to go


Delta 11 weeks old stripping the meet off a bone, the bone was only begining to defrost. so dogs can find the marrow a bit to rich, but most dogs are fine. Echo and Delta ger realy into theirs. Gypsy not so much but thats ust Gypsy, Inca likes them too but Echo and Delta realy get into them and can chew holes in the knuckle part so they can scrape out the marrow, i tend to leave the bones out, as they have normly stripped all the meet off the outside and it just dries up. they still go at it asiff iv just braught it out the freezer. 

http://youtu.be/kpQ09dw9E_4


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol i wonder if they are notesing a trend hear of cockapoos calling up lol


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm not totally certain but I think that applies mostly to chicken bones. Carcasses, wings and necks are fine, not thighs. As regards beef and lamb, I've always given marrow bones which are so hard that they just gnaw on them. In general, neck, spine and rib bones are given.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

kendal said:


> Delta 11 weeks old stripping the meet off a bone


Ahh Delta, so sweet. The bone is bigger than her. Now that looks like a huge, weight bearing beef bone to me and that's what you give to your girls sometimes? Flo always manages to eat the knuckle bit over a couple of hours but not the actual main bit of leg bone.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Dylansmum said:


> I'm not totally certain but I think that applies mostly to chicken bones. Carcasses, wings and necks are fine, not thighs. As regards beef and lamb, I've always given marrow bones which are so hard that they just gnaw on them. In general, neck, spine and rib bones are given.


Delta and 'Echo had a cheken thigh tonight no issue.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

kendal said:


> Delta 11 weeks old stripping the meet off a bone, the bone was only begining to defrost.
> 
> http://youtu.be/kpQ09dw9E_4


Oh bless her, that bone was almost bigger than her! She looks like she's loving it though


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

embee said:


> Ahh Delta, so sweet. The bone is bigger than her. Now that looks like a huge, weight bearing beef bone to me and that's what you give to your girls sometimes? Flo always manages to eat the knuckle bit over a couple of hours but not the actual main bit of leg bone.


i normaly try and bring out 2 bones like that every week and it does them for the week, i did bring out 3 so Inca could get a bone at the same time but their as meet still on all three by the end of the night so i kne it was to much 2 does the three of them. if ive given them a bone i wont feed them that night of just give them a couple of wings.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They are the type of bones i give knuckle ended to chew off the cartilage and any existing meat, pick out the marrow then just chew at the bone they dont eat it x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Kendal - that was a seriously big bone , looked like Delta was thoroughly enjoying it.

Poo update for those who were asking!. Last night Millie did a soft yukky poo, quite big! You'll be pleased to know I didn't photograph it  Her main poo is morning time, usually twice in a short space of time. Well this morning, she did one little poo, you'd almost think it was an after thought. Not the prettiest of poos.

We had our walk this morning and then gave her her breakfast. I was going to take the NI meal out of the fridge before I left so take the chill off of it, but forgot. So she got it cold, which didn't bother her one bit. Millie tucked into the food with great relish  Another empty dish.

So far so good. Its easy. Take out portion that I divided up yesterday. Nothing to think about.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

embee said:


> So the egg rolls for lunch and homemade coleslaw, chicken gratin and apple crumble that Julia had planned for dinner got whisked up and fed to the dogs


YEAH !...........we just had ......toast ! 

J x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounding good Julie x


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh no - just given Poppy some of the bits cut of a raw pork fillet as she was barking at me like mad when preparing tea! Won't do this again, but she sounded desperate 
She has never done this before - must have started her off by giving her the chicken wing last night. 

I've just found a local pet shop that stock Orijen, so going to switch from Royal Canin at the weekend. Hoping to use this alongside NI in a few weeks time, but wanted to see how she went on Orijen and the odd chicken wing for the time being. Think I will switch to 2 meals at 6 months(ish). Will do the same with treats, although Poppy does love her pigs ears. 

Got a feeling Poppy is going to be on the big side - she weighed in at 6.25kg at 16 weeks! Thanks for posting your reply - really helpful to share experiences.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Im sure Mable would have weighed that much at that age x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> Got a feeling Poppy is going to be on the big side - she weighed in at 6.25kg at 16 weeks! Thanks for posting your reply - really helpful to share experiences.


Lolly weighs 6.6kg at 16 weeks so I think she's on the larger side too


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Also at 16 weeks, Obi is a whopping 4.4kg


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mable was 10kg when she was spayed at... about 24 weeks and is heavier now but have nt had her weighed I can just tell x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo was 6.5kg at 16 weeks and fully grown is now 15" and 10.7kg. Looks like Lolly and Poppy will be around the same size as Flo who isn't that big.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rosie was 10kg at 22 weeks and is 26 weeks now and has kept on growing, I think. 

I have just emailed the kennels we're hoping to use in August to ask if they'd be able to cope with NI. Baby steps, but I'm getting there. I'm glad I didn't swap the other week - the op has given Rosie's digestion a bit of a knock. I want her on an even keel before I make any changes.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

weez74 said:


> I'm glad I didn't swap the other week - the op has given Rosie's digestion a bit of a knock. I want her on an even keel before I make any changes.


It's probably the drugs and antibiotics affecting her. Suggest bio yoghurt as usual with antibiotics.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

weez74 said:


> Rosie was 10kg at 22 weeks and is 26 weeks now and has kept on growing, I think.
> 
> I have just emailed the kennels we're hoping to use in August to ask if they'd be able to cope with NI. Baby steps, but I'm getting there. I'm glad I didn't swap the other week - the op has given Rosie's digestion a bit of a knock. I want her on an even keel before I make any changes.


aww poor girly, hope she is feeling better soon


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Quick update. Millie has been on the NI diet now for 2 1/2 days. It is such a pleasure seeing her eat her food (in 2 mins), not gulping it down, but certainly tucking into it. She even licks the bowl clean.

I was hoping to be really organised and get her food out 30mins before giving to her, to bring it to room temperature. But have completely failed on that one. She gets her food straight from the fridge and shows no sign of wishing it was a tad warmer. Because I had originally divvied up the food into portions it is so easy to just collect the food and serve. Even my son managed to feed her without any qualms as to what he should be doing.

Skip next bit if at all weak stomached 

Poo update .
As the NI lady said to me, expect a yukky poo, largely because of her anal gland problem. Well yesterday morning we had the yukkiest poo ever, very soft almost runny and shiny like it had oil in it - apparently thats the anal gland emptying. I wouldn't have minded too much, except it was on the door mat, so a rather gross job clearing it up. 

Since then her poos are surprisingly solid and only a 1/3 of the amount to previous poos. Impressive.

Still very happy with my decision and Millie is also very happy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news Julie, glad Millies enjoying it ... 1970's poos for you then


----------

